# What do you guys think of this?



## Dan Mott (Jun 29, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/destaana/some-lame-track


----------



## Resoded (Jun 29, 2013)

Enjoyed it Dan-Jay, kind of a less is more approach. I expected a bit more to happen mid through, but the small arrangement was a nice surprise.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks man

I decided that this is the finished result https://soundcloud.com/destaana/some-lame-track

Underscore thing. I had no idea what I was doing when writing this. So yeah. 

enjoy haha


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh and don't be afraid to tell me if it's horrible.


----------



## Resoded (Jun 30, 2013)

What did you use for strings?

The new drum crescendo was really nice.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 30, 2013)

Resoded @ Sun Jun 30 said:


> What did you use for strings?
> 
> The new drum crescendo was really nice.




Hollywood strings. My fav sounding string library thus far :D

I ended up using all the Sus 13 patches.


----------



## Resoded (Jun 30, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ 30th June 2013 said:


> Resoded @ Sun Jun 30 said:
> 
> 
> > What did you use for strings?
> ...



Yeah, they sound really great, haven't noticed it before. Wish they came in Kontakt format.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 30, 2013)

So anyone else?

I saw Zimmer viewing my thread. Always scary when that happens :D


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 30, 2013)

Sascha Knorr @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> I am not Zimmer, so I'm not sure, if I'm entitled to write something here...
> 
> [...]I had no idea what I was doing when writing this. So yeah. [...]
> Thats basically your problem. And that is the thing you should focus on, before you care about anything else.



Well was the track a problem for you?


----------



## dgburns (Jun 30, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Sat Jun 29 said:


> Working on this piece https://soundcloud.com/destaana/a-piece
> 
> I have written about a 1:35. Or should it end where I have it, and I just add in little transitions, ect?



interested to see what you wrote,but can't get the link to work...does the walk match the talk???

...teasing of course 8)


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 30, 2013)

Here is the new link

https://soundcloud.com/destaana/some-lame-track

Nice joke there Burns


----------



## dgburns (Jul 1, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Sun Jun 30 said:


> Here is the new link
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/destaana/some-lame-track
> 
> Nice joke there Burns



BURNS eh? didn't know we were that colloquial there .

Ok,so about the cue,I liked it actually,nice movement up at the end and all.

Man,seems to me though,you're gonna find out the hard way how to get ahead in this biz DJ.I kinda feel sorry for you,cause if you venture out,your gonna land into a world of hurt with that chip you carry on your shoulder.

but you know,we can all get a bit scrappy at times,I've been guilty of it too,maybe part o my Irish blood.Good luck to ya...


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 1, 2013)

Not bad at all, Dan-Jay. Certainly better than what I expected it to be after hearing the first short version.

This 



> I had no idea what I was doing when writing this. So yeah.



is certainly provocative but what you perhaps meant was that you produced this in an experimental/intuitive mood? That is good, very good actually, no reason to talk it down yourself.


----------



## Ed (Jul 1, 2013)

Sounds great, really like the track Everyday on your SC. I used to think the same way in terms of not knowing what i was doing the music for and I would end up writing stuff that had only intros or something and never really went anywhere. It was when i started writing for actual projects that this changed.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 1, 2013)

dgburns @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Sun Jun 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the new link
> ...



I am confused...

What do you mean I have a chip on my shoulder? Or you feel sorry for me, as well I that I am going to find out the hard way? What exactly am I going to find out?


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you Ed and Hannes.

Have had some advice, privately on this forum and I am going to continue to develop this track.


----------



## dgburns (Jul 2, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> dgburns @ Tue Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan-Jay @ Sun Jun 30 said:
> ...



boy,am I an idiot.I thought you were "blooming" from way back.Posting this public so I can show my stupidity for what it is.

Sorry Dan Jay,no excuses for me.carry on... :roll:


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 2, 2013)

dgburns @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Mon Jul 01 said:
> 
> 
> > dgburns @ Tue Jul 02 said:
> ...




I feel like an idiot right now, but I am still confused. Blooming from way back? I just don't understand what you meant in the first place.

Looking back on the thread, I don't think I ever came off as an asshole, or a guy with some chip on my shoulder.... at least I think so, but if I was, I'd appreciate if you could point it out.

I think some of my posts can sound like I'm an ass, but I shouldn't post when I am angry haha.

Also, I am a hobbyist, just letting you know.

Also, if you have any brutally honest advice, I'd love to here it. What I need is someone to tell me straight.

Hannes was right though. This track was experimental. I just opened my DAW and started writing string chords, then added a piano and synth sounds without any direction. I am still working out where I want to go with music and how to convey what I want to convey. Generally when I do have an idea, I go to write it and it sounds nothing like I was thinking so...


----------



## dgburns (Jul 2, 2013)

nah,dude you're alright.Blooming is someone else who posted a thread everybody got in on and he was a bonkers.

peace bro


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 2, 2013)

dgburns @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> nah,dude you're alright.Blooming is someone else who posted a thread everybody got in on and he was a bonkers.
> 
> peace bro



Nope... I am not blooming. Haha.

Cool.


----------



## ryans (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice work. Great dynamics 

Ryan


----------



## mac4d (Jul 15, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Sun Jun 30 said:


> Oh and don't be afraid to tell me if it's horrible.


It's not horrible . It's alright, nice strings, nice chord changes. Not crazy about the percussion, but probably just me. Those low level pad like sections, is that some reverb plugin doing that? If so, what plugin?


----------



## zacnelson (Jul 15, 2013)

I like it; it's an excellent example of `sound design' music, certainly sounds quite fresh. I would have preferred it without the percussion. Your other track `Everyday' is also very masterfully `sound designed', you have some obvious talents in the areas of mixing and production that make me quite jealous


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey

Thanks guys.

I am glad you like my pads. I also agree that I am not crazy about that perc either.

What I am using for my pad stuff is Alchemy. Custom pads :D


----------

